# what do you think?



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Made a cardboard mock up of the sawmill I will be building...but not sure if it looks too big ...too small....to tall....just need opinions of what others think. I set the mock up in place...and took these shots.





















Haven't tried posting pictures for a while....so hoping this works. 

later....Garry NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Well that did not work...so back to the drawing board for posting pictures...will try again when figured out


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4600.jpg

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4599.jpg


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Garry,
I definitely don't think it's too big. I think it looks great for a small/medium sawmill. Can't wait to see the real thing!

Take care,
Matt


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me size wise, and just whats there so far!! Regal


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great to me.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I agree it is the perfect size. Should look nice. Show us your Building log please We really would like to see that 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you done the rest of the mock up? A siding and wood block drying racks? Real estate goes quick.... 

Nice looking mock up 
John


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Good point about the real estate disappearing in a hurry.......now I think I might move the permanent building back into the hillside a bit and to the right toward the river more to gain more yard space. There will be a two track siding going in....one for a chip bin the other for general loading, so will need more room..perhaps a bit compressed but workable I hope. I will play around moving it and see what I can come up with. 
Thanks for the thoughts ...............Garry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Lumber Mill about the same size. They are supposed to be big. Besides, it looks good. Dennis.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Just right!

Jeff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you bring the ground cover up to flange height, you can give the impression of access across the tracks... anywhere, staggered cars and carts in between. That could help with your compression
You might consider putting half of the saw mill on stilts in the river. Logging saw mills were temporary designs for the life of the forrest being harvested. Could even deck over part of the river for more space...

Thanks for letting me share with your trains. Looks real good in pictures!

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it, looking forward to seeing the real one!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

looks great Garry


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good Garry. Have you got room for a log storage area ? Most the lumbermills I have seen have a bunch of logs stored outside to be sawed up.
That should be a good industry when you get it done, with a variety of carloads.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great to me Garry, the only thing it needs on the side is one of these: 










Chris


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Gary, the building is a nice size building and will be a great addition to the layout. How are you going to switch it? Will it be switched from the tunnel side or back side? Just making a point that if it is switched from the tunnel side, the locomotive will be in the tunnel and that would be unacceptable in a railroad operation.


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry----From your pictures I like the size and placement of your lumber mill, They come in all sizes and shapes. Looks like you’re doing a great job with yours and your layout. Very nice indeed.
Yes! Like Totalwrecker said, A lumber Mill eats up property fast. I started mine about a month ago, Thought I had a good place to put it, half way thru construction I took and placed it on the layout. What a shock. Now where do I put my Log pond, Wigwam burner, Drier racks, Storage yard, Roads, etc. Fortunately I have the room, just had to requisition more property. Just one of those, move things around till it works.Keep us posted with pictures.


----------

